# Adding Google to Word services



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

How can I add Google services to Word's service list? Specifically, I want to replace Microsoft Translate with Google Translate, and Bing with Google.

I assume that this should be done through the Research Options window, but I don't know which address to add.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This is for Word 2003, but probably similar. Add or change research services - Word - Office.com


----------



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks for your response, but, I've already found that. Perhaps I should rephrase my question:

Where can I find the address for the services to add?

Specifically, what are the addresses for Google Search and Google Translate?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Google Translate was scheduled to end 12/1/11. Decided to keep it with a paid version: Google Translate
Google for Search Engine: Google
If these are not what you're looking for, Google doesn't offer phone help for free service. They do have a help site at: Google search basics - Web Search Help


----------



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

Um, yes thank you, I know the addresses of Google and Google Translate. What I'm asking for is the addresses for the Research Services for Microsoft Office...

As in: if I followed the first instruction you posted to the Research options, then what address should I put in the "Add Service" prompt? (And No, it's not Google and translate.google.com)

I want to add Google and Google Translate to replace Word's default services, which are Bing and Microsoft Translator. I hope I'm being clear enough.

And FYI, Google Translate was not going to be shut down, it was only the GT API that was being phased out.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The 2003 version shows the Google Services already present and only needing a check mark. What version are you using? Here's a copied and pasted copy of Microsoft's exact words: "The Google research service provides Web research capability with the Google.com search engine from within Microsoft® Office 2003 or Microsoft Internet Explorer". For both Translate and Search MS offers special deals to Universities provided they share the research. Anyone reading this thread should jump in and tell the version of Office they're using and what specific URL they've discovered that unlocks what Uly is looking for.


----------



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

That's quite interesting. I'm running MS Office 2010 Pro. I've just double checked and I'm sure that there's no Google services available. I wonder why they took it out...

Yes, I would appreciate it very much if anyone can provide the correct addresses.


----------



## biz_kid1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Did you ever find an answer to this? I, too, am searching for it as well.

Research is a nice option but doesn't produce much useful information.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I haven't found an answer to this except rivalry between Google and MS.


----------

